# Push button scenery sound effects?



## hans911 (Jan 9, 2008)

For some time I've been thinking it would be great fun for the kids(and adults) to have a panel with a set of push buttons mounted somewhere along the garden railway that trigger sound effects amongst the scenery. Maybe 5-10 max different sounds that would include animals, sounds from within the structures, etc.
This would make things a little more interactive and interesting other than automatically triggered sounds from trains running.

Has anyone thought, or better yet, built anything like this? Any tips on how to get started?

Thanks!


----------



## dbodnar (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By hans911 on 25 Oct 2012 04:49 PM 
For some time I've been thinking it would be great fun for the kids(and adults) to have a panel with a set of push buttons mounted somewhere along the garden railway that trigger sound effects amongst the scenery. Maybe 5-10 max different sounds that would include animals, sounds from within the structures, etc.
This would make things a little more interactive and interesting other than automatically triggered sounds from trains running.

Has anyone thought, or better yet, built anything like this? Any tips on how to get started?

Thanks!

There are articles on my web page that describe one way to do what you want. I use the units in the 2nd article for a similar application at the Pittsburgh Children's Hospital layout. Have a look.

*Sound
*
A Four Sound USB Sound Card & the PCC Trolley (NEW!)

 A Very Capable, Inexpensive MP3 Sound System

 MP3 Sound System - Flexible high, quality sound


Please let me know if you have any questions


dave


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Hello Hans.

You might find this interesting *ITT sounds*


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Have a look at this Hans....could be used with analog switches or DCC...looks like an interesting unit: 

http://www.elv.de/mp3-sound-modul-msm-2-komplettbausatz.html 

Keith


----------



## bmwr71 (Jan 30, 2010)

Try the different Dream Players by Pricom. They are even used at museums and amusement parks where they want push button sound. Also can get into long winded discussions on layout sound on the layout sound yahoo group. Here is a link: 

http://www.pricom.com/Trains/DreamPlayer.shtml 

Doug


----------



## hans911 (Jan 9, 2008)

Thanks for all the suggestions. I especially like Tonys idea with the ITT boards. It seems fairly economical and possibly simple. Just need to figure out a basic schematic to build a pushbutton board powering a few different sound boards now.


----------



## Dansgscale (Jan 9, 2010)

Doug: thanks for posting the link to Pricom. I took a look at thier stuff and purchased one for the museum so we could evaluate it for possible use in some of our upcoming exhibits. I got it in the other day and have already started testing it and from what I see, it has a lot of possibilities. I especially like the fact that besides playing a sound file that it can also turn on a light ot motor at the same time. This opens up many possibilities for what I do and simplifies the electrical aspects of making an exhibit come to life. 

It's interesting how many of the devices I use in my hobby end up being used in my work as well. 

Thanks again for posting the link. 

Dan S.


----------



## bmwr71 (Jan 30, 2010)

Dan, those Dream Players are already in use at museums and amusement parks. They just came out with a new model that can mix 6 different sounds as the unit is triggered with push buttons, etc. I was told they also were looking at my idea of a "universal sound car".

You might want to look at the "fantasonics" website for the company owned by Jim Wells. He does things with museums and such and also works with Pricom.

Doug


----------

